# how to sex rabbits



## kasey08 (May 4, 2011)

I'm new to rabbits and was told that I had got 2 females one male. But to me it all looks the same can someone tell me how to tell? They are about 8 weeks and still living together. Do I need to separate? Dont really have the money right now due to the power outage in North Alabama. Had no work.


----------



## rickerra (May 4, 2011)

Sorry that you are out of power.  Those storms were terrible... sorry for your loses.

Do a search on "how to sex a rabbit"... both here and on Google.  I've read a number of informative sites explaining it and what you should see.  They should be old enough to determine the sex.

I've read that beyond about 10 weeks old or so... you are risking the bunnies "feeling their oats" and a possible mating and/or fighting.  12 weeks seems to be the limit of what I've read folks will keep opposite sexes together and that's pushing it.

Best to find little "lucky" a cage of his own pretty soon.

Good luck!


----------



## terri9630 (May 4, 2011)

Start here

For boys  http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexingboys.shtml
For girls   http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexinggirls.shtml


----------



## hoodat (May 6, 2011)

The buck in that picture is quite old. Seldom will the testicles be that visible on a younger buck but you can sometimes feel them by prodding gently with your finger.
On very young rabbits (less than three months), you will sometimes make a mistake when sexing but older than that you can be 90+ percent sure once you get some experience. The best way is to have an experienced breeder or your vet show you. It isn't too hard once you get the hang of it. BTW, not all vets know that much about rabbits; they're kind of an animal only some vets specialize in.


----------



## kasey08 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks all. I will look again


----------



## terri9630 (May 6, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> The buck in that picture is quite old. Seldom will the testicles be that visible on a younger buck but you can sometimes feel them by prodding gently with your finger.
> On very young rabbits (less than three months), you will sometimes make a mistake when sexing but older than that you can be 90+ percent sure once you get some experience. The best way is to have an experienced breeder or your vet show you. It isn't too hard once you get the hang of it. BTW, not all vets know that much about rabbits; they're kind of an animal only some vets specialize in.


I don't look for the testicles. I look at the shape of the opening. Circle or slit.


----------



## RIRs (May 21, 2011)

At what age can a baby buck breed? And how old do they have to be to sex


----------



## savingdogs (May 21, 2011)

I bred my buck at six months, but I'm not sure if they could do the deed earlier.

I sexed my newborn bunnies at birth and thought I had two females and a male. Now they are eight weeks and I still see two females and a male. This is my first litter, so it can't be that hard. 

I'd like to know when I must seperate the male from the females although he may not be here (he is for sale).


----------



## terri9630 (May 24, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> At what age can a baby buck breed? And how old do they have to be to sex


About 12 weeks and you can sex them as soon as they are large enough to tell a circle from a slit.  I've got some 2wk olds that I would need a magnifying glass to tell the difference on.


----------

